# Weeping eye



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I have just noticed some yellow gunk in the corner of Ollies eye. I have cleaned it out OK. Hie eye looks OK, maybe a little red. Of course I'll keep checking it but just wondered if any one else has experienced the sort of thing as a symptom of or leading to something to worry about.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably the start of conjunctivitis, Just get some optrex out the chemist, just say it's for you other half or one of the kids. They won't sell you it if it's for the dog. 

Optrex infected eye will sort it out in a day or two.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. I Cant get to the vet today, so I just nipped down to the chemist to get some eye drops. I will use every 2 hours and see what his eye is like in the morning.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You should see a difference in a couple of hours, but it's good to you're it for a couple of days to be sure, it's more or less the same as hat the vet will give you but far cheaper, it was a vet nurse that told me about it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Both mine have had a slightly red, weepy eye and were found to have scratched corneas. Either caused by rough puppy play or charging nose to ground through the undergrowth. They needed anti-biotic drops and Bonnie needed an operation as hers quickly turned into an ulcer. I feel you can't be too careful with eyes. The vet told me if I hadn't moved quickly with Bonnie and taken her to the vet she may well have lost the sight in one eye. A scratched cornea has happened to Dexter once and Bonnie twice and all 3 times there were very little symptoms.


----------

